# what is the difference between wattle and cere?



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

once in a forum, a question about the wattle was asked, what is that crust on the beak? the person that responded said it was the eye cere, and that it was used to arrouse the femail in the mating dance? 
i thought the crust on the beek was the wattle, and the sides of the beak had the cere above them.
it is especially noticeable in king pigeons, because they have that smiling look to them, lovely ceres on kings! please clarify, i know it is a silly question.
thanks, Paloma


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is not a silly question at all.

The cere is the white around the eyes, and the white above the nostrils, is the wattle. That is how I was taught by an old pigeon racer who has had pigeons for over 30 years.

Treesa


----------

